# Taking OSHA30 again!!!



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh damn, that sucks man. I still have PTSD from my OSHA 30 class and how boring it was. I can't imagine having to do it twice in a row.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Going_Commando said:


> Oh damn, that sucks man. I still have PTSD from my OSHA 30 class and how boring it was. I can't imagine having to do it twice in a row.



You need 42 hours in nyc now. 30. 8 hr fall prot. 2 hr substance abuse. 

I just found it odd that “leading cultural change” is one of the topics to be covered. Not sure what that has to do with a job site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

VELOCI3 said:


> I just found it odd that “leading cultural change” is one of the topics to be covered.


I think this has to do with your tool belt matching your steel toed boots and the plastic on your tools / accessories matching your vest.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

splatz said:


> I think this has to do with your tool belt matching your steel toed boots and the plastic on your tools / accessories matching your vest.



So this post should be in the fashion section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Safety culture. They're not forcing you to like rap music.


----------

